# Is this why Microsoft named it Windows 10?



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> There are quite a few theories floating around out there as to why Microsoft decided to name the latest version of its flagship operating system Windows 10, skipping over Windows 9. On Tuesday, the company unveiled the name and showed off a brief demo of the OS at a press event in San Francisco. The leap from Windows 8 to Windows 10 easily stole the spotlight from any visual design and developmental changes Microsoft has baked in to the product.
> 
> So what's the deal? On the surface, it appears to be smart marketing. The Windows 8 brand has been mired in controversy for the last two years stemming from Microsoft's bold yet unfamiliar design language and functionality decisions. So why not scrap any association with an entire numeric leap?


Is this why Microsoft named it Windows 10? - CNET


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

They can call it Windows blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahti, blah, blah for all I care...........................................as long as it *works properly*.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe this is the reason?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Skipped 9? As long as 10 works I'll be happy. I'm on 8 and it's the biggest joke of an OS...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

AlienVibes said:


> Skipped 9? As long as 10 works I'll be happy. I'm on 8 and it's the biggest joke of an OS...


Windows 8.1 running ClassicShell is not that bad, in fact its no different than Windows 7.

I actually like the new sounds in Windows 8 and the new colors uses as well.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Maybe this is the reason?


Hilarious! LMAOROTFL! :3-laugh2: 
BBJ


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The CNET article linked to by JMH3143 is reasonable. That method of detecting the Windows version isn't the suggested and documented method and probably isn't used very often. But applications have been known to do much stranger things. And some of them have become quite popular. Going directly to Windows 10 is a simple way to avoid a compatibility problem.


----------

